

Ask HN: Do YC-funded users participate less/more on Hacker News? - navanit

Compared to the average non-YC-funded individual.<p>My own impression is that participation by the YC family in discussions and submissions is pretty low. Is this impression correct?
======
jacquesm
Hopefully less, after all, once you are working on a funded startup your time
left over to idle away in online forums is substantially less than for other,
less fortunate people!

If it directly relates to your startup that's a different thing of course, but
for the most part 'participating in online forums' should take a backseat to
hard work.

~~~
navanit
So is HN participation frequency inversely correlated to accomplishment?

